# Almost ready to order



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Hey I'm new with air. I've been doing research for months and months now trying to educate myself and what not. I was wondering if anyone else has done the manual setup. From ecstuning for the airlift xl's. Does it come with everything I need? Looks like I will still need a water trap? Hows the realibity? Easy install? Any pics or answers are greatly appreciateed. 

I've searched but found nothing on this particular kit. And I'm going they ecs to make things cheaper so I can upgrade after I'm all setup and well educated. Thank you in advance:thumbup:


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

if you have the money go with a digital set up. install in just a pain because of all the lines and finding a place to mount the valves. that kit comes with everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Zane, the manual setup is good but we can get you setup with something a little more 'advanced'. We have everything in stock for the MKIV and we're local so you can pick it up! :beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

boostingti4ever said:


> if you have the money go with a digital set up. install in just a pain because of all the lines and finding a place to mount the valves. that kit comes with everything.


 


money would be the issue cause digital setups run like 2500 or more idk.. I'm thinking about doin it that way I'm just worried it won't be reliable for my daily driver..




[email protected] said:


> Zane, the manual setup is good but we can get you setup with something a little more 'advanced'. We have everything in stock for the MKIV and we're local so you can pick it up! :beer:


 What did you have in mind Andrew? I need a good price and a complete setup but no shipping would help a lot as is lol


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

*FV-QR*

if anything digital is what you want for a daily driver


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> money would be the issue cause digital setups run like 2500 or more idk.. I'm thinking about doin it that way I'm just worried it won't be reliable for my daily driver..
> 
> 
> 
> What did you have in mind Andrew? I need a good price and a complete setup but no shipping would help a lot as is lol


 manual set up from bagriders is 1800 and for the v2 its only 2200. for $400 more i would go with the autopilot.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

alankitzmiller said:


> if anything digital is what you want for a daily driver


 I always heard simple is better for daily driver.. no?


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

boostingti4ever said:


> manual set up from bagriders is 1800 and for the v2 its only 2200. for $400 more i would go with the autopilot.


 Ecs has a manual set up for 1700 for everything tho bag riders I still need power kits and trap and what not for a little over 1800


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> I always heard simple is better for daily driver.. no?


 Simple isn't necessarily better. Reliability is what you're looking for and while the manual systems are inexpensive, you could do a switchbox hooked up to an AccuAir manifold (the OG analog kit we developed) and it'd run you only lightly more than the manual kit. :beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Simple isn't necessarily better. Reliability is what you're looking for and while the manual systems are inexpensive, you could do a switchbox hooked up to an AccuAir manifold (the OG analog kit we developed) and it'd run you only lightly more than the manual kit. :beer:


 I was thinking switch box as well can I get it for under 2k? Your website confused me lol


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Chaoz said:


> I always heard simple is better for daily driver.. no?


 No haha. Most digital stuff is plug and play now. Which is as simple as it gets. If you really want to know about the manual set up, pm sim0nvr6 and ask him how he feels about his

Buy nice or buy twice


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

alankitzmiller said:


> No haha. Most digital stuff is plug and play now. Which is as simple as it gets. If you really want to know about the manual set up, pm sim0nvr6 and ask him how he feels about his
> 
> Buy nice or buy twice


 Well I feel as if I just get a setup for now I could buy other things later for cheaper like the switxhbox and what not.. idk hence why I'm asking I just can't afford things not to work after awhile its my only means of transportation ya know.


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Chaoz said:


> Well I feel as if I just get a setup for now I could buy other things later for cheaper like the switxhbox and what not.. idk hence why I'm asking I just can't afford things not to work after awhile its my only means of transportation ya know.


 If you want to upgrade later you'll have to buy manifolds/valves and either an anolog controller or a digital controller. That cost adds up pretty fast. And you're stuck with the huge hole you cut out for your valves wherever you initially put them, if you do decide to switch over to a different setup. Im with whoever said to pony up the extra 400 for the autopilot v2. Heck of a deal. And all you'll need to add to it iss a watertrap. I just got my v2 manifold/controller and its awesome. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

staygold89 said:


> If you want to upgrade later you'll have to buy manifolds/valves and either an anolog controller or a digital controller. That cost adds up pretty fast. And you're stuck with the huge hole you cut out for your valves wherever you initially put them, if you do decide to switch over to a different setup. Im with whoever said to pony up the extra 400 for the autopilot v2. Heck of a deal. And all you'll need to add to it iss a watertrap. I just got my v2 manifold/controller and its awesome. That's just my 2 cents.


 Yea does sound better.. I just gotta see how my money flow will be for that..


Andrew what kind of price can you give me for the accuair and switchbox setup? I need it to be under 2k tho.. I don't need anything crazy I just need to get the job done


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Zane, we can do that kit for $1,950 and you can pick it up :beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Zane, we can do that kit for $1,950 and you can pick it up :beer:


 Hmm I'm liking that price.. Haha pm me. What does that kit includes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

pm'd, sir! :beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> pm'd, sir! :beer:


 Your such a good sales man Haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> Your such a good sales man Haha


 We try to take care of everyone :thumbup::beer:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have had air on my daily for a while, and I've had it on my daily twice. Install it correctly, don't half ass, dont shortcut. If you do it right and research you will have absolutely no issues.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

orau22 said:


> I have had air on my daily for a while, and I've had it on my daily twice. Install it correctly, don't half ass, dont shortcut. If you do it right and research you will have absolutely no issues.


 Well it all starts with a good setup that's why I felt it was time to see what others have done and what's been working for them before I just buy whatever ya know and I do not plan on shortcutting anything I need it to be bulletproof


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We try to take care of everyone :thumbup::beer:


 I can see that. See your finally getting me on bags. Haha


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

orau22 said:


> I have had air on my daily for a while, and I've had it on my daily twice. Install it correctly, don't half ass, dont shortcut. If you do it right and research you will have absolutely no issues.


 What are you running in your mk4


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been on air for about two months now with my daily. At first I just bought the manual kit from BagRiders which is great and hasn't gave me a single problem. It is kind of a pain in the ass running all the lines to the paddles and the gauges but overall not too bad. Myself, I just wasn't content with it so thats why the v2 is sitting beside me as we speak lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> I can see that. See your finally getting me on bags. Haha


 Trying, dude! I knew it'd only be a matter of time before you'd switch over :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

cmcelroy09 said:


> I've been on air for about two months now with my daily. At first I just bought the manual kit from BagRiders which is great and hasn't gave me a single problem. It is kind of a pain in the ass running all the lines to the paddles and the gauges but overall not too bad. Myself, I just wasn't content with it so thats why the v2 is sitting beside me as we speak lol.


 Haha yea my buddy Andrew here just talked me out of the manual setup cause I'm sure I would've been just like you and wanted to upgrade fast lol


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Trying, dude! I knew it'd only be a matter of time before you'd switch over :laugh:


 yea yea yea yea yea... just make me a happy ***** andrew. and then let me park at your booth from time to time deal?


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

Chaoz said:


> Haha yea my buddy Andrew here just talked me out of the manual setup cause I'm sure I would've been just like you and wanted to upgrade fast lol


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Andrew is the best! I had numerous questions for him and he answered all of them and I finally placed an order with him :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

itzkv said:


> Andrew is the best! I had numerous questions for him and he answered all of them and I finally placed an order with him :laugh:


 yes im glad hes being patience with a noob like myself lol


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Chaoz said:


> What are you running in your mk4


 E-Level, Dual 400C Comps, 5 gal.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

hmm e level really worth it? what makes it so much better i hear some problems with running the elevel tho.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Chaoz said:


> hmm e level really worth it? what makes it so much better i hear some problems with running the elevel tho.


 I have had zero problems, its super accurate, and I don't have to do **** besides turn the car on and drive, and then hold the dump button down for 4 secs when I park.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

orau22 said:


> I have had zero problems, its super accurate, and I don't have to do **** besides turn the car on and drive, and then hold the dump button down for 4 secs when I park.


 hmm have any vids of how it operates?


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

oh and how is the ride difference from coil to air ride? i hear air is VERY bouncy and annoying..


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Zane, we can do that kit for $1,950 and you can pick it up :beer:


 Andrew I am in the same predicament as Zane and I'm slowly saving up for a kit. I had the manual in mind but I wanted less air lines all over the place. So I started looking at this particular kit:










Is the kit you are talking about somewhat similar to this?


Sent from my toolbox using pliers and a screwdriver.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

copy cat:heart:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

good lord. im going back to static.........:banghead::heart::wave:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

mdubcajka12 said:


> good lord. im going back to static.........:banghead::heart::wave:


 Why! You were my inspiration lol


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> Why! You were my inspiration lol


 :screwy:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

mdubcajka12 said:


> :screwy:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> then dont give it up. fool. and yea i will be ordering said kit once my tax return comes to me.:thumbup: have you had any problems with the kit?


 I drive lower now. broke my pan. but i dont think that has to deal with the kits performance.......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

eurolicious said:


> Andrew I am in the same predicament as Zane and I'm slowly saving up for a kit. I had the manual in mind but I wanted less air lines all over the place. So I started looking at this particular kit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be the ORT Analog Management Kit. Same exact kit, but ours was released over a year ago  

Shoot over an email, I'd be glad to help you out :beer: 




mdubcajka12 said:


> oh and zane i have ORTs kit he is talking about. do that. easy and simple. best bang for your buck.


 thanks for the good words mat, let us know when you want to add those accessories


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh ****..... Chaos going air! 

:thumbup::thumbup: For ORT


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

mdubcajka12 said:


> I drive lower now. broke my pan. but i dont think that has to deal with the kits performance.......


 That's the point of air is to drive lower lol and I've already done like 5 pans or so lol


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

.Ant said:


> Oh ****..... Chaos going air!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup: For ORT


 Haha yea I'm a lil late to the party but thanks to ORT I'm glad to going it :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Will I need to modify anything to sit proper?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

.Ant said:


> Oh ****..... Chaos going air!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup: For ORT





Chaoz said:


> Haha yea I'm a lil late to the party but thanks to ORT I'm glad to going it :thumbup::thumbup:


 cheers dudes :beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> cheers dudes :beer:


 Doing my taxes tonight sir. As soon as I get the money I'm coming to kop. So get my kit ready Haha do you guys notch frames down there?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> Doing my taxes tonight sir. As soon as I get the money I'm coming to kop. So get my kit ready Haha do you guys notch frames down there?


 Cool man, just give me a heads up! 

We don't do frame notches, but we've got a good guy down this way who does them. IIRC Hinrichs does them as well :beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Cool man, just give me a heads up!
> 
> We don't do frame notches, but we've got a good guy down this way who does them. IIRC Hinrichs does them as well :beer:


 Will I need any other fabrication? To have my car sit proper?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> Will I need any other fabrication? To have my car sit proper?


 frame notch and possible tie rod notch... that's about it!


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> frame notch and possible tie rod notch... that's about it!


 Awesome! Can get those done any way you suggest mounting everything?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Cool man, just give me a heads up!
> 
> We don't do frame notches, but we've got a good guy down this way who does them. IIRC Hinrichs does them as well :beer:


 Indeed I do :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> Awesome! Can get those done any way you suggest mounting everything?


 Depends on the look you're going for. When you come down, I'll show you the Mk3 and you can see how we did everything. There are so many different ways to mount/assemble things. 



.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Indeed I do :beer::beer:


 :beer::beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Andrew, ever find someone who could install my rears?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Andrew, ever find someone who could install my rears?


 yessir, I'll pm you his email address and let you guys saus it out. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> frame notch and possible tie rod notch... that's about it!


 Dont forget about the subframe too!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

.Ant said:


> Dont forget about the subframe too!


 Not always needed, on my old gli all I needed was a frame notch to lay out :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

.Ant said:


> Dont forget about the subframe too!


 true! 

some cars need it, some don't. I'm convinced my MkIV laid out so easily due to the subframe being 'broken in' from driving low on coils. I was laying out with just a passenger side frame notch. :beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Indeed I do :beer::beer:


 well good looks like youll be helpin me install these jimmy time to break in your new garage lol:thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Depends on the look you're going for. When you come down, I'll show you the Mk3 and you can see how we did everything. There are so many different ways to mount/assemble things.
> 
> 
> 
> :beer::beer:


 good **** bro im tryin to look around and find some trunk setups that i like i just dont know how or what way is best to run the lines lol:facepalm:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Chaoz said:


> well good looks like youll be helpin me install these jimmy time to break in your new garage lol:thumbup:





Chaoz said:


> good **** bro im tryin to look around and find some trunk setups that i like i just dont know how or what way is best to run the lines lol:facepalm:


 sounds good, I can help out with laying stuff out once you get your tank and stuff in, easier to vizualize that way 

just need to move my tools still but ill be setup soon enough, good thing is the garage is heated :thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> sounds good, I can help out with laying stuff out once you get your tank and stuff in, easier to vizualize that way
> 
> just need to move my tools still but ill be setup soon enough, good thing is the garage is heated :thumbup:


 haha yes ill bring the beer. how long you think it will take? i can clear like and entire saturday:thumbup: im just super stoked and i hate to have and wait for the money lol do you have any suggestion for the gauge setup? and where the switchbox should go. i want them both to look very clean and kinda hidden..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Just to clarify, *Bag Riders* is the ONLY company of offer a complete plug and play analog kit. 










No other company offers the AVS Switch Box to VU4 harness: 










We include nicer gauges too, they have superior illumination: 










Our new analog kits include all necessary wiring for your gauge lighting too


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I would say one day for the trunk and wiring and all that fun stuff, and another for the struts depending on how much we can get done in the trunk, it could be done in one good solid day, especially with you and matt helping it wont be very hard unless we run into a lot of problems


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

This is the first I've seen that newer bag riders analog kit. Pretty ridiculously easy to set up now


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I have had both. I grabbed the manual as it was early in the air thing and there was not a ton of feedback so I wanted to play. Car is almost never driven it is a show car, so just wanted to check out the systems. 

The manual sucked. I did not like anything about it. The running of the lines is a hassle, lift and dump times are too slow, the valves are a bit gaudy and a four valve setup SUCKS to plumb while a two only sucks but the load transfer is horrible (unless you run check valves). 

You aren't asking us here, you are going manual, you clearly said you don't have anymore cash so why ask? There are dozens of people running both systems, just look around a little. 

I am Accuair and love it. Amazing product and so worth the money.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

This. Just buy this. They are local as well... seriously, buy this. 



[email protected] said:


> Just to clarify, *Bag Riders* is the ONLY company of offer a complete plug and play analog kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

Chaoz said:


> oh and how is the ride difference from coil to air ride? *i hear air is VERY bouncy and annoying..*


 Not true. The ride quality is sooo much better on air than on coils. 

IMO, air ride comes closest to stock ride quality. Obviously, the higher the ride height the bouncier the ride, but that's usually only when you are at max inflate of the bags. 

I was on FK Silverline X coils before I got air and even my fiancee, who doesn't not understand or care about car mods, says that air ride was the best thing I've done to my car. She loves the fact that the ride is butter smooth now and not bone shatteringly stiff like before and she love pressing the button to air out every time we park lol! :beer:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

LPhiE said:


> Not true. The ride quality is sooo much better on air than on coils.
> 
> IMO, air ride comes closest to stock ride quality. Obviously, the higher the ride height the bouncier the ride, but that's usually only when you are at max inflate of the bags.
> 
> I was on FK Silverline X coils before I got air and even my fiancee, who doesn't not understand or care about car mods, says that air ride was the best thing I've done to my car. She loves the fact that the ride is butter smooth now and not bone shatteringly stiff like before and she love pressing the button to air out every time we park lol! :beer:


 x2 

Chaos your switching over from Racelands right? It's gonna be night and day. Airlift's ride is too nice to even try to compare with Racelands.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just to clarify, *Bag Riders* is the ONLY company of offer a complete plug and play analog kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No thanks open road is taking care of me. With a kit exactly like that Sooo I guess you guys aren't the only ones who offer it..


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

.Ant said:


> x2
> 
> Chaos your switching over from Racelands right? It's gonna be night and day. Airlift's ride is too nice to even try to compare with Racelands.


 Awesome I'm super excited and ready for this man I've heard good things about air lift:thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I would say one day for the trunk and wiring and all that fun stuff, and another for the struts depending on how much we can get done in the trunk, it could be done in one good solid day, especially with you and matt helping it wont be very hard unless we run into a lot of problems


 What kind of things will I need to get a nice trunk setup going I was thinking about bidding everything but idk yet and I think if we start early in the am we can do work and have it hard parked by night


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Chaoz said:


> No thanks open road is taking care of me. With a kit exactly like that Sooo I guess you guys aren't the only ones who offer it..


 That's cool, not trying to make things difficult. I'm sure your setup will be great. 

I just want to be clear that we are the ONLY company that offers a plug and play VU4 to AVS switch box harness.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry to jack this thread real quick, but Will, quick question: 

Do the Dorbitz Sway Bar Brackets that you guys sell work with Bagyard Bomber front struts? I read on Dorbitz's site that it was designed to fit the Airlift XL front struts. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LPhiE said:


> Sorry to jack this thread real quick, but Will, quick question:
> 
> Do the Dorbitz Sway Bar Brackets that you guys sell work with Bagyard Bomber front struts? I read on Dorbitz's site that it was designed to fit the Airlift XL front struts. Thanks.


 Pm'd ya :thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That's cool, not trying to make things difficult. I'm sure your setup will be great.
> 
> I just want to be clear that we are the ONLY company that offers a plug and play VU4 to AVS switch box harness.


 im sure i can manage. man thanks but, andrew is giving me a killer deal!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> What kind of things will I need to get a nice trunk setup going I was thinking about bidding everything but idk yet and I think if we start early in the am we can do work and have it hard parked by night


 Always plan for things to go wrong or just not as planned.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

.Ant said:


> Always plan for things to go wrong or just not as planned.


 plan on things not working the way you want them to. or plan on them being way easier and you forget something. OR OR plan on it taking longer than expected because of alcohol....


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That would be the ORT Analog Management Kit. Same exact kit, but ours was released over a year ago
> 
> Shoot over an email, I'd be glad to help you out :beer:


 Thank you very much :thumbup: 



[email protected] said:


> Just to clarify, *Bag Riders* is the ONLY company of offer a complete plug and play analog kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

mdubcajka12 said:


> plan on things not working the way you want them to. or plan on them being way easier and you forget something. OR OR plan on it taking longer than expected because of alcohol....


 Man... I have a lot of planning to do :laugh: Haha


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> Man... I have a lot of planning to do :laugh: Haha


 Yes sir. should buy my wheels too....money bags


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

mdubcajka12 said:


> Yes sir. should buy my wheels too....*money bags*


 you said it right... my *money *is goin to the *bags*


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> you said it right... my *money *is goin to the *bags*


 rocking the keskins again? or what are you doing for jawns?


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Edit: I bumped this thread thinking it was my fs thread. :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

mdubcajka12 said:


> rocking the keskins again? or what are you doing for jawns?


 ill rock the keskins i really want a set of zaubers santis tho most other wheels ive found havent intrested me..


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Chaoz said:


> hmm have any vids of how it operates?


 i hit 2 on my key fob, it goes to level 2 ride height, i start the car, i drive away. 



Chaoz said:


> oh and how is the ride difference from coil to air ride? i hear air is VERY bouncy and annoying..


 not even close, rides as good as stock, WAY better then coils, and is not bouncy at all.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

orau22 said:


> i hit 2 on my key fob, it goes to level 2 ride height, i start the car, i drive away.
> 
> 
> not even close, rides as good as stock, WAY better then coils, and is not bouncy at all.


 wow its soooo good hearing that i was worried it would make **** reall bouncy and that i would hate it lol but, now that we cleared that up 

what have you guys mounted the gauges? i know most of you use digital but, i want a clean location for the gauges that ill still be able to see them..


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> wow its soooo good hearing that i was worried it would make **** reall bouncy and that i would hate it lol but, now that we cleared that up
> 
> what have you guys mounted the gauges? i know most of you use digital but, i want a clean location for the gauges that ill still be able to see them..


 Seems like everyone puts them in the ash tray.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

.Ant said:


> Seems like everyone puts them in the ash tray.


 like take that red piece out? cause i dont have a cover to my ashtray:banghead:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That's cool, not trying to make things difficult. I'm sure your setup will be great.
> 
> I just want to be clear that we are the ONLY company that offers a plug and play VU4 to AVS switch box harness.


 damn Will, that's awesome, never knew you guys offered that :thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> like take that red piece out? cause i dont have a cover to my ashtray:banghead:


 Something like this.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

yes. i want this. show me. how. please. thank. you. i love you. i mean uhhh:wave::wave:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out Wagner17's build thread. I think hes gonna make a DIY.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

.Ant said:


> Check out Wagner17's build thread. I think hes gonna make a DIY.


 thank youuu will do asap


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

nooob nooob


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

LPhiE said:


> Not true. The ride quality is sooo much better on air than on coils.
> 
> IMO, air ride comes closest to stock ride quality. Obviously, the higher the ride height the bouncier the ride, but that's usually only when you are at max inflate of the bags.
> 
> I was on FK Silverline X coils before I got air and even my fiancee, who doesn't not understand or care about car mods, says that air ride was the best thing I've done to my car. She loves the fact that the ride is butter smooth now and not bone shatteringly stiff like before and she love pressing the button to air out every time we park lol! :beer:


 This why I can't wait to buy the rest of my stuff and install it. The last time I drove down to NYC and hitting the joints in the pavement and listening to the wife bitc... um lets say complain... I told her about the wonderful world of air ride. Her reply was, honey you need to save up and get it. Happiest car and woman moment ever.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Chaoz said:


> yes. i want this. show me. how. please. thank. you. i love you. i mean uhhh:wave::wave:


 Zane, 

1-Take a piece of thick plastic and cut it the size of your ashtray 
2-Fince PVC tubing that allow for a gauge to fit snug inside. 
3-Buy hole saw the size of PVC tubing 
4-Drill diagonally two holes for two pieces of tubing to go through the square piece of plastic 
5-Stick pipe through hole you just drilled (repeat for second pipe) 
6-Bond the pipes and the square piece of plastic together somehow 
7-Sand and paint it all with some plati-dip paint 
8-???? 
9-Profit 
10-You will end up with something like this:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

mdubcajka12 said:


> nooob nooob


 :wave:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

eurolicious said:


> Zane,
> 
> 1-Take a piece of thick plastic and cut it the size of your ashtray
> 2-Fince PVC tubing that allow for a gauge to fit snug inside.
> ...


 :what: I want this.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> This why I can't wait to buy the rest of my stuff and install it. The last time I drove down to NYC and hitting the joints in the pavement and listening to the wife bitc... um lets say complain... I told her about the wonderful world of air ride. Her reply was, honey you need to save up and get it. Happiest car and woman moment ever.


 I had air once before, I sold it and went to coils, and went low, after driving for about 6 months my gf said to me, "this hurt my boobs, get air ride again." Needless to say, I'm on air again :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

orau22 said:


> I had air once before, I sold it and went to coils, and went low, after driving for about 6 months my gf said to me, "this hurt my boobs, get air ride again." Needless to say, I'm on air again :laugh:


 pics of tits?:laugh: haha but, on a serious note did you have the air lift xls? do you have a pic of the car aired out?


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

orau22 said:


> I had air once before, I sold it and went to coils, and went low, after driving for about 6 months my gf said to me, "this hurt my boobs, get air ride again." Needless to say, I'm on air again :laugh:


 I get the same complaint, I am on racelands  So i told her the ride will be better and she is actually pretty excited about it. 



Chaoz said:


> :what: I want this.


 I could try and make one let me see what i can do.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

eurolicious said:


> I get the same complaint, I am on racelands  So i told her the ride will be better and she is actually pretty excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I could try and make one let me see what i can do.


 Yess thank you!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

the ashtray pods are in the clasiffied for like 60$ shipped. when i thought about making one i was at like 35$ in supplies so i just bought the one from the classifieds and its pretty nice no complaints


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> the ashtray pods are in the clasiffied for like 60$ shipped. when i thought about making one i was at like 35$ in supplies so i just bought the one from the classifieds and its pretty nice no complaints


 Yea ill have to find one for when I'm installing my set up so I get everything done at once ya know I hit up Wagner17 but he hasn't gotten back to me yet


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm planning on going air this time next year  after graduation from college 

The kit you have picked out Zane looks excellent for the $$


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

mk4rida said:


> I'm planning on going air this time next year  after graduation from college
> 
> The kit you have picked out Zane looks excellent for the $$


 :thumbup: ill let you review the kit this summer man


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5476703-F.S-Ashtry-dual-gauge-pods&highlight=dual+gauge 

here you go


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


>


 thats def cool, but I prefer soldered and heat shrunk connections for anything electrical that doesnt have a dedicated clip-on and/or to harness. seen too many of those bullet terminals go bad, break at the connection, or slip out. we'd always snip them on any stereo harnesses and strip/solder/heat-shrink -- even when hooking up to other after market parts. cheap, smart insurance in my book. 





orau22 said:


> I had air once before, I sold it and went to coils, and went low, after driving for about 6 months my gf said to me, "this hurt my boobs, get air ride again." Needless to say, I'm on air again :laugh:


 haha. you're lucky man. had coils, wife hated. went air, wife hated less. went back to stock. wife loves. gonna have a hard time getting the next rig bagged :banghead:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5476703-F.S-Ashtry-dual-gauge-pods&highlight=dual+gauge
> 
> here you go


 Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Chilled with my dude Andrew last yet. Kid is a riot:thumbup: hooked me up for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for stopping by dude, was good seeing you :beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> thanks for stopping by dude, was good seeing you :beer:


Haha yea once I found the place thanks again for staying late for me I do appreciate it a lot man. 

Sorry I almost took all your stickers it was good seeing you again my dude


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Excited to see the progress


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

eurolicious said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Excited to see the progress


Updates soon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> Haha yea once I found the place thanks again for staying late for me I do appreciate it a lot man.
> 
> Sorry I almost took all your stickers it was good seeing you again my dude


No worries man, glad we got you all taken care of!

Ya, that was pretty funny :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> No worries man, glad we got you all taken care of!
> 
> Ya, that was pretty funny :laugh:


Haha I tried sleeping with my strut last night but my old lady kicked it out Haha :facepalm:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Haha I tried sleeping with my strut last night but my old lady kicked it out Haha :facepalm:


when i got mine in i kissed the actual bag part, then my sister walked in and was like wtf hahah


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> when i got mine in i kissed the actual bag part, then my sister walked in and was like wtf hahah


Women. They just don't understand


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Chaoz said:


> Women. They just don't understand


The look on my wives face when I dry humped my airlift XL's and spanked it.

:what: a little like this.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> The look on my wives face when I dry humped my airlift XL's and spanked it.
> 
> :what: a little like this.


Haha I used my strut for a pillow while watching tv last night my wife shook het head the entire tome lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I can only imagine the look on her face :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I can only imagine the look on her face :laugh:


Haha I out the leader lines in the front bags last night and I also git the rear bags set up I'm going to do the wiring of the switch box today at work tho :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Chaoz said:


> Haha I used my strut for a pillow while watching tv last night my wife shook het head the entire tome lol


your married :sly:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> your married :sly:


Basically lol just can't afford a ring.. bought bags instead


----------

